# Dish Overscan issue with Vip211?



## 1080p (Mar 20, 2006)

I don't know if anyone has posted this problem before but there is an annoying overscan issue I am having with all HD images via HDMI and vip211.

The picture seems to be "overscaning" only HD images, for instance..
If I watch NBC news in NY and when they show the HD image banner that goes across the screen the image Is zoomed in a bit with half of the letter "H" in "HD" cut out.

Now I thought this was an issue with my DLP TV, but I have checked out the same channel using the coaxial input using an antenna the image is complete showing the full word "HD" and more information on the bottom of the screen.
I haven't noticed any "overscaning" on anything else but the Vip211 connection.

Has anyone else noticed this???


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Check to make sure the 211 format is in Normal mode, not strech, zoom or partial zoom. Also you may need to adjust the overscan on your display.


----------



## Yes616 (Sep 6, 2006)

1080p said:


> I don't know if anyone has posted this problem before but there is an annoying overscan issue I am having with all HD images via HDMI and vip211.
> 
> The picture seems to be "overscaning" only HD images, for instance..
> If I watch NBC news in NY and when they show the HD image banner that goes across the screen the image Is zoomed in a bit with half of the letter "H" in "HD" cut out.
> ...


Yes.. I have the very same issue here with exactly what you are talking about with my Toshiba 57H84 57" CRT set using a ViP211. I also have a Olevia 227V 27" LCD hooked to another ViP211 but on that set the entire H is on the screen. I am using HDMI for both of these sets.

I had a problem earlier last year with several channels on my Toshiba set overscanning and I had someone come in to fix (recalibrate) it. All was well until WNBC went to HD news. No issues with WABC news. Also in HD. Only half that H on the HD banner when posting the name of who you are looking at gets put up on the screen. But I have no other issues that I can tell.

1080p; Do you have any other issue? One of my original issues was WorldsportHD. On the soccer games, I could not see the first letter or two on the names of the teams with scores on the upper left corner during the games. I am good with that now since the fix. Do you have and can you describe any other obvious issue(s)?

TV's here are all set to normal view, not stretched or zoomed and the ViP211's are set to HD and SD normal. All looks good except for this one single issue for me.

I wasn't going to say anything as I got totally tired of this issue (and now it is only 1 minor issue) from about a year ago but now that someone else has brought it up..

Yes.. Anyone else with this issue or any experts with an idea for a fix?


----------



## 1080p (Mar 20, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> Check to make sure the 211 format is in Normal mode, not strech, zoom or partial zoom. Also you may need to adjust the overscan on your display.


Everyting is set correctly on the ViP211.
I was thinking it could be my display at first but, like I said the picture is normal via coaxial input using an antenna.

Could this be an issue with the HDMI and my display causing overscan?


----------



## 1080p (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes616 said:


> Yes.. I have the very same issue here with exactly what you are talking about with my Toshiba 57H84 57" CRT set using a ViP211. I also have a Olevia 227V 27" LCD hooked to another ViP211 but on that set the entire H is on the screen. I am using HDMI for both of these sets.
> 
> I had a problem earlier last year with several channels on my Toshiba set overscanning and I had someone come in to fix (recalibrate) it. All was well until WNBC went to HD news. No issues with WABC news. Also in HD. Only half that H on the HD banner when posting the name of who you are looking at gets put up on the screen. But I have no other issues that I can tell.
> 
> ...


I have only noticed this on all of the HD channels. SD channels seem ok, as no information seems to be missing from the top or bottom of a 4:3 image.

It is annoying me now ever since I first noticed this problem when I was watching my local NBC news station.
Now when i go to any HD channel that displays their logo on the bottom right I can tell its cropped a little when comparing it to OTA versions.

I am hoping that this is an issue with the Dish ViP 211's firmware and can be corrected.


----------



## 1080p (Mar 20, 2006)

Nobody else having any issues??


----------



## Suomi (Jan 7, 2006)

I am having the same issues. All HD channels overscan a lot. It looks the same whether I use HDMI or component. I am running a 211 and Toshiba 52HM84.


----------



## rictorg (Feb 2, 2007)

I am having the same overscan problem on the 622; On HD programs (both OTA & satellite), the very bottom of the program seems to overscaning. Other sources appear just fine on the TV. OTA through TV's ATSC appears to be just fine and the TV's QAM tuner was fine when I was using it.

The problem is more annoying then anything, and I haven't attempted any troubleshooting yet. In fact, I only have noticed the problem when a channel banner is particularly low (such as KCPQ's banner during 24) and when CBS puts the out of town scoreboard up during Saturday's college basketball games.


----------



## 1080p (Mar 20, 2006)

I now also noticed overscaning on 4:3 sd channels aswell.
This must be a software issue with Dish's boxes and I am real surprised there isn't more of an uproar from people about this.
I didn't notice this issue untill as I said in my first post when I saw my local NBC news station, and did a comparison with the OTA version (connected directly to my TV) which shows more information on the screen.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

rictorg said:


> I am having the same overscan problem on the 622; On HD programs (both OTA & satellite), the very bottom of the program seems to overscaning. Other sources appear just fine on the TV. OTA through TV's ATSC appears to be just fine and the TV's QAM tuner was fine when I was using it.
> 
> The problem is more annoying then anything, and I haven't attempted any troubleshooting yet. In fact, I only have noticed the problem when a channel banner is particularly low (such as KCPQ's banner during 24) and when CBS puts the out of town scoreboard up during Saturday's college basketball games.


There is definite overscanning with my 622. Too bad this isn't user-selectable. In fact, I lose almost the entire bottom line of the EPG when I place it into the mode that gives the most channels per page. It's a problem with my DLP set and not a problem with my projector, which displays every last line of the image.

Overscan adjustment and screen centering/positioning should be user options in an HD-friendly world. It's frustrating that neither can be adjusted.


----------



## William (Oct 28, 2006)

moman19 said:


> There is definite overscanning with my 622. Too bad this isn't user-selectable. In fact, I lose almost the entire bottom line of the EPG when I place it into the mode that gives the most channels per page. It's a problem with my DLP set and not a problem with my projector, which displays every last line of the image.
> 
> Overscan adjustment and screen centering/positioning should be user options in an HD-friendly world. It's frustrating that neither can be adjusted.


The 622 has 0% overscan. The overscan is caused by your TV and not the 622.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

William said:


> The 622 has 0% overscan. The overscan is caused by your TV and not the 622.


Duh! The overscan IS caused by the TV. I didn't say it wasn't. Like I said in my note, this is not an issue with my Projector, which by definition, I can adjust perfectly. However, all consumer CRT and RP TV's suffer from overscan to some degree. Call it sloppy manufacturing or deliberate to avoid displaying frame borders, it's there and not easily adjusted by the user.

This is the reason why the 622 should offer user adjustments. I recall the 811 allowed screen centering. However, this is gone from the 622. It would be something nice to have.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Your receiver has overscan adjustments. Go to the display forum on AVSForum.com and find out how to adjust the overscan on your particuar model. By the way, overscan must be adjusted seperately for each input, DVD, HDMI, Component, etc.


----------



## Spirit (Dec 14, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> Your receiver has overscan adjustments. Go to the display forum on AVSForum.com and find out how to adjust the overscan on your particuar model. By the way, overscan must be adjusted seperately for each input, DVD, HDMI, Component, etc.


Been there, done that! My Toshiba 46H83 has no 'overscan' setting, only height and width, which means completely resetting the geometry afterwards. I'm pretty capable, but I had to call out a service tech 3 times (took him 3 hours per visit, but it was in warranty) to complete the job reasonably, and this is after many many hours of fine tweaking the geometry myself after the initial width was reduced to compensate for the Dish 211 output. Would I do it again? NO THANKS! Indeed a simple overscan adjustment would be like a preview trip to heaven!!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

moman19 said:


> Overscan adjustment and screen centering/positioning should be user options in an HD-friendly world. It's frustrating that neither can be adjusted.


Up to now, overscan has always been a monitor adjustment.

Has anyone/everyone tested some sort of other HDMI device on the same monitor input to verify that the ViP receivers are putting out an extraordinarily out-of-bounds signal?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

moman19 said:


> This is the reason why the 622 should offer user adjustments. I recall the 811 allowed screen centering. However, this is gone from the 622. It would be something nice to have.


Wouldn't this necessitate scaling the image?


----------

